# Food Safety News - 02/23/2022 APHIS ups its game of surveillance for bird flu; sporadic human infections possible



## daveomak.fs (Feb 23, 2022)

*APHIS ups its game of surveillance for bird flu; sporadic human infections possible*
By Dan Flynn on Feb 23, 2022 12:05 am
USDA’s Animal and Plant Health Inspection Service (APHIS) claims to have the most robust avian influenza surveillance program in the world. The past 30 days have put that surveillance system to the test as highly pathogenic Avian Influenza has been found in scattered locations around the United States in backyard flocks and sizeable commercial poultry... Continue Reading


*Belgian hotline received nearly 4,000 food complaints in 2021*
By News Desk on Feb 23, 2022 12:03 am
The Belgian food agency’s consumer contact point received almost 4,000 complaints in 2021. The 3,929 complaint count is up slightly from 3,605 in 2020, but this reflects the re-opening of caterers, restaurants and takeaways after COVID-19 restrictions, according to officials. The Federal Agency for the Safety of the Food Chain’s (FASFC) contact point received messages on... Continue Reading


*FDA changes import status for some seafood, papayas, infant formula, pet treats*
By News Desk on Feb 23, 2022 12:02 am
The Food and Drug Administration is continuing its use of import alerts to enforce U.S. food safety regulations for food from foreign countries. The agency updates and modifies the alerts as needed. Recent modifications to FDA’s import alerts, as posted by the agency, are listed below. Click here to go to the FDA page with... Continue Reading


*UK bans some feeder rodents because of Salmonella outbreak; children particularly at risk*
By Joe Whitworth on Feb 23, 2022 12:01 am
The United Kingdom has banned imports of feeder rodents from Lithuania because of a Salmonella outbreak in humans. An ongoing outbreak of Salmonella Enteritidis has been linked to mice imported from Lithuania used as animal feed, particularly for reptiles. UK officials said the risk posed to public health has led to the action, which came... Continue Reading


----------

